# Shimano baitrunner 6500b???



## beaup (Jul 29, 2003)

Is this a good reel? How does it cast. I'm looking for a decent reel for surf fishing and I liked the features and the looks of the reel, but I don't wanna buy something I'll regret later.... should I go for a Penn spinner or is this of the same caliber? Any input would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks! 


I'm a Noobie! :jawdrop:


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome!*

Hi "beaup",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Shimano Baitrunner 6500*

Hi "beaup",

I purchased an use my Shimano Baitrunner 6500 for the "Baitrunner" feature, not the castability side. To compensate for the decrease in the castibility side of the "Baitrunner" I elected to use the largest size "Baitrunner" that was available to me locally.

As long as you set your priorities for your equipment requirements, you won't be disappointed in the choices you make.

I am very pleased with my "Baitrunners"!


----------



## beaup (Jul 29, 2003)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks a lot! I don't expect to cast 800' with anything  and the idea of casting 800' floors me... that is unreal!! I've also considered going for a bait caster as they are in the same price range, but I'm not sure if I remember how to throw one.  Anyway thanks bunches for the reply!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Glad I could help!


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*I have 2 6500'S*

They have worked great for me. Some people like the okuma bait runners, but I'm sticking to the 6500's. All I due is rinse them off after use, blow off the sand that's left and spray a little penetrating lube on them.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i have shimano 6500, okuma baitrunner, and daiwa emblem xt. out of these reels, shimano is sturdier than the other reels, but i don't like how line wind to the spool. i don't know if others have this problems, but it seem like the line does not wind to the spool evenly, which reduces the casting distance. i really like okuma, except that it is prone to rust (i had minor problem cosmetically) daiwa is a good reel, it cast well, but it doesn't have the baitrunner and infinite stopper. but out of these reels, if i had to choose one, i would pick the daiwa, because of it's castability.


----------



## beaup (Jul 29, 2003)

*Getting a rig tonight.*

Thanks for all the great input. I'm getting a rig tonight when I get a little closer to the saltwater. Living up in Ga, there isn't a whole lot of choices for gear, so I'm going to wait until I hit the beach.  Thanks again for all the help and info!! 




Can't wait to smell the salt and toss the line.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i have 2 6500's,a 6500b,and an okuma epixor eb-90 and i love all of them.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

how many posts do i need before i'm no longer a junior member?its bad enough its taken me 2 yrs to getr 49.
:jawdrop:


----------



## beaup (Jul 29, 2003)

*Junior Member*

I don't mind being a junior member just so long as I learn all the great tips here. There is a wealth of information that I hope helps me catch loads this weekend.


----------

